# Evga stellte Nvidia GeForce GT 545 vor!



## PaddyG2s (19. Juni 2011)

Hey,

Evga hat heute auf der hauseigenen Facebook Seite die Nvidia GeForce GT545 vorgestellt! 

 Die Karte verfügt über 144 CUDA Cores mit je einem Takt von 720 MHz!
Der Speichertakt liegt bei 1800 MHz, der Shadertakt liegt bei 1440 MHz!

Die Garantie liegt bei 3 Jahre, diese können aber auf 10 Jahre aufgestockt werden!
Angeschlossen wir die GT545 über einen PCI-e Anschluss.
Als Anschlüsse kommen ein DVI-I, ein VGA und ein HDMI Anschlus zum Einsatz!

Natürlich wird auch DirectX 11 und 3D BluRay unterstützt!

Quelle:
EVGA | Articles | EVGA GT 545
&
EVGA | Facebook

Gru?1 Paddy!


----------



## Hansvonwurst (20. Juni 2011)

Also die Karte müsste sich zwischen der GTS 450 und der GT 440 einreihen!


----------



## Own3r (20. Juni 2011)

Leistungsmäßig ist sie bestimmt für einen HTPC ausreichend. Stromsparend und leise


----------



## Hansvonwurst (20. Juni 2011)

Naja, dazu hat sie schon einen PCIe-Anschluss zuviel!


----------



## Anchorage (20. Juni 2011)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Naja, dazu hat sie schon einen PCIe-Anschluss zuviel!


 
Was meinst du damit ?


----------



## MG42 (20. Juni 2011)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Naja, dazu hat sie schon einen PCIe-Anschluss zuviel!


 
Wohl eher ein 6Pin für zusätzliche 75 Watt aus der Dose gemeint...
Man kann da aber kein zusätzlichen Power Connector entdecken...
Aber als zusätzliche Physx Karte wird man sich das Teil wohl anschaffen können.


----------



## Anchorage (20. Juni 2011)

MG42 schrieb:


> Wohl eher ein 6Pin für zusätzliche 75 Watt aus der Dose gemeint...
> Man kann da aber kein zusätzlichen Power Connector entdecken...
> Aber als zusätzliche Physx Karte wird man sich das Teil wohl anschaffen können.


 
Also ich sehe da auch keinen. Naja ich kloppe ja eh eine HTPC für meine Mam zu weinachten Zusammen. Dan lässt die endlich meinen Rechner in ruhe


----------



## marcus_T (20. Juni 2011)

na endlich mal wieder ein produkt nach dem sich die menschheit gesehnt hat...
wenn man für hdcp und zum spielen strom sparen will greift man zur 6670.
langt für duke und fear3. 
^^aktuell benötigt man keine PhX karte, es sei man zockt nur frisch aus der Pyramide.


----------



## GoldenMic (20. Juni 2011)

Ich würde das "Anschlüsse" eher als "Videoausgänge" oder so formulieren.


----------



## kuer (20. Juni 2011)

Anchorage schrieb:


> Was meinst du damit ?


 

Vielleicht einfach das es keine Zusatz Karte braucht? Ein 785er MB kann das alles auch mit onboardchip und die 8XXer erst recht. Karten dieser Leistungsklasse für einen HTPC zu bewerben ist in meinen Augen unfug. Erst recht wenn man von Stromsparen spricht.  Für PhysX mag das für den einen oder anderen was sein, aber wie gesagt, sonst unnotig.


----------



## wiley (20. Juni 2011)

marcus_T schrieb:


> ^^aktuell benötigt man keine PhX karte, es sei man zockt nur frisch aus der Pyramide.



Hrhrhr


----------



## Sularko (20. Juni 2011)

marcus_T schrieb:


> na endlich mal wieder ein produkt nach dem sich die menschheit gesehnt hat...
> wenn man für hdcp und zum spielen strom sparen will greift man zur 6670.
> langt für duke und fear3.
> ^^aktuell benötigt man keine PhX karte, es sei man zockt nur frisch aus der Pyramide.


 

Warum den unbedingt eine 6670? Es giebt Menschen die nun mal keine AMD Teile in ihrem PC haben wollen.


----------



## zweilinkehaende (20. Juni 2011)

@Sularko und marcus_T:

zum Beispiel Mich!

(Mein alter PC (Notebook) hatte AMD-Teile (Graka und CPU) und ist an Überhitzung gestorben)
(Und alle Daten mit ihm) 

Damals noch ATi


----------



## Clawhammer (20. Juni 2011)

Jaja, der User macht Fehler der Hersteller ist der Buhmann, eine CPU oder Grafikkarte verreckt nicht einfach so an Überhitzung...zudem es ja normalerweise Schutzmechanismen gibt. 

Ich habe bislang nur AMD Prozessoren sowie Chipsätze gehabt, und keine Probleme...und nein ich bin kein Fanboy, ist nur meine Meinung zu deinem Komentar


----------



## zweilinkehaende (20. Juni 2011)

Ich war damals 12 und hielt den Computer für heilig.
Ich hab ihn nie von der Stelle bewegt und hatte keine ahnung von OC oder ähnlichem.

Was habe ich falsch gemacht?


----------



## zweilinkehaende (20. Juni 2011)

Ich hätte vielleicht dazu sagen sollen, dass der PC von Medion/Aldi war.


----------



## darkycold (20. Juni 2011)

immer schön mit Doppelpost.
Sind mir die Richtigen..

Ich versteh nicht so ganz den Sinn und zweck dieser Grakas, aber mit Sicherheit wird die zeit der low-end Grakas mit der Liano, dann Trinity Serie vorbei sein.


----------



## Clawhammer (20. Juni 2011)

zweilinkehaende schrieb:


> Ich hätte vielleicht dazu sagen sollen, dass der PC von Medion/Aldi war.



Der PC kann  auch vom Japaner aus der Mülltonne sein, trotzdem geht eine CPU sowie Grafikkarte nicht einfach durch Überhitzung kaputt. Erst ist AMD dran schuld und jetzt ALDI und Medion


----------



## Anxifer (20. Juni 2011)

Clawhammer schrieb:


> Der PC kann  auch vom Japaner aus der Mülltonne sein, trotzdem geht eine CPU sowie Grafikkarte nicht einfach durch Überhitzung kaputt. Erst ist AMD dran schuld und jetzt ALDI und Medion


 Nach deiner Theorie ist also auch der Benutzer schuld, wenn seine Festplatte mal aussteigt - denn die hat ja auch Schutzmechanismen


----------



## Sularko (21. Juni 2011)

Clawhammer schrieb:


> Der PC kann  auch vom Japaner aus der Mülltonne sein, trotzdem geht eine CPU sowie Grafikkarte nicht einfach durch Überhitzung kaputt. Erst ist AMD dran schuld und jetzt ALDI und Medion


 
Ich will trotzdem keine AMD Teile in meinem PC. Ich habe nur schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. 
AMD ist sicher eine gute Altanative. Aber nicht für mich, oder auch für viele andere User.
Mit Aldi oder Medion hat es auch nichts zu tun. Aber mit der mittelmäßiegen quallität von AMD.

@ Clawhammer
Wer hatt was von  Überhitzung gesagt ?


----------



## Push (21. Juni 2011)

mir selber sind mehr Nvidia karten nach jahren kaputt gegangen ...
aber egal ...
shit happens ...
egal ob Nvidia oder AMD / ATI , beide haben immer wieder verdammt gute karten für die verschiedensten Einsatzgebiete ...
wär auch Traurig wenn nicht ...
ich verteufel keinen Hertseller , ich bevorzuge den der mir zu dem jeweiligen zeitpunkt das für mich meiste fürs Geld bietet !
und ne GT 545 könnte wie schon erwähnt manchen HTCP etc Nutzer mehr ansprechen als ne vergleichbare AMD ...


----------



## Clawhammer (21. Juni 2011)

Anxifer schrieb:


> Nach deiner Theorie ist also auch der Benutzer schuld, wenn seine Festplatte mal aussteigt - denn die hat ja auch Schutzmechanismen



Was für eine Aussage ist das den? Kannst du lesen oder tust du nur so? Ich habe klar und deutlich geschrieben CPU und Grafikkarte. Mein Gott hier im Forum treiben sich Leute run da wo man sich nur mit der hand vorm Kopf schlagen kann....

Aber egal, das ist meine Meinung die einen Stimmen mir zu, die anderen zeigen mir den Vogel. Ist aber nicht Sinn und Zweck des Threads.


----------



## Genghis99 (21. Juni 2011)

Tja - wenn man über Nichtigkeiten diskutieren will.

Für einen Käufer wär doch eher interessant, was unter dem Kühler steckt. Ein GF100 Abkömmling ? Oder doch mal wieder umgelabelte G200 ? Theoretisch könnte man die via ROM-Strap sogar zu DX11 Chips machen - manche 11er Funktion kann durchaus von 10er Einheiten imitiert werden. Man hätte dann zwar keine Tesselation und das Teil wär grottenlangsam - aber es wäre für den User nicht ersichtlich - weil eh keiner so dumm wäre, den 3D Mark 11 auf so einem Kärtchen laufen zu lassen.

Und NVidia ist immer noch der ungekrönte König des Umlabelns ...


----------



## Clawhammer (21. Juni 2011)

Jo das würde mich auch mal interessieren welcher Chip tatsächlich unter dem Kühler steckt. Aber meinst du wirklich das die jetzt noch in der 500er Reihe alte Chips umlabeln?

EDIT: Das habe ich gerade im HWLuxx gefunden:



> Mit der NVIDIA GeForce GT 545 hat der Hersteller EVGA  eine neue Grafikkarte in sein Portfolio aufgenommen. Dieser Grafikchip  ist eigentlich für den OEM-Markt bestimmt aber der Hersteller wird den  3D-Beschleuniger nun auch im Consumer-Bereich anbieten. Gefertigt wird  die eingesetzte GPU in der 40-nm-Technologie und es werden 144 der  insgesamt 192 CUDA-Cores freigeschaltet sein. Des Weiteren wird  DDR3-Speicher mit einer Kapazität von 1,5 GB verbaut sein und nicht wie  üblich, ein GDDR5-Grafiksspeicher zur Verfügung stehen. Die GPU wird mit  720 MHz an den Start gehen und der aufgelötete Speicher wird auf 900  MHz setzen. EVGA hat sich bei PCB an das Referenzdesign von NVIDIA gehalten und  wird die Grafikkarte mit einem Single-Slot-Kühler ausstatten. Als  Videoausgänge steht ein HDMI-1.4-Port, D-Sub und DVI zur Verfügung. Die  EVGA GeForce GT 545 soll in den kommenden Wochen in den Handel kommen  und für etwa 150 US-Dollar seinen Besitzer wechseln.



Ich glaube nicht das die G200 Chips in 40nm hergestellt worden sind, oder Irre ich mich da?


----------



## zweilinkehaende (21. Juni 2011)

Noch mal zu den Sachen drüber:
Der Doppelpost war keine Absicht, hab es erst zu spät bemerkt.

Und ich wollte nur sagen, dass ich seit diesem PC eine (nicht rationale) Abneigung gegen AMD habe.
Es ging mir nicht um Schuld. Ich habe nur in einem Versuch von Objektivität noch andere mögliche Fehlerquellen genannt.
Und die allgemeinen Symtome:
Als erstes starb das Touchpad.
Danach reagierte der PC nicht mehr auf ein Zuklappen des Bildschirms.
Dabei fiel die Leistung stetig.
Später zeigte er bei jedem zweiten Systemsart nur nen bluescreen an
Dann brach Windows immer bei der Anmeldung zusammen
Der Akku war zu diesem Zeitpunkt schon kaputt: Der PC stürzte ab wenn ich den Stecker rausnahm.
Dann zeigte er im nach dem BIOS nur noch "No boot Device" an.
Der Garantieanspruch ging so weit, dass wir nen 50€Gutschein für Aldi kriegten.
Seit dem lasse ich die Finger von AMD und Medion.

PS: Nen Kumpel hat sich nen 800€ AMD-PC geholt. Der ruckelt bei Youtube-HD  (2Jahre alt)


----------



## Drapenot (21. Juni 2011)

kinners bleibt mal beim Thema^^

Die Karte wäre als PhysiX Karte oder im HTPC sicher brauchbar.
Allerdings hpoffe ich da eher auf eine passive Variante!


----------



## Clawhammer (21. Juni 2011)

zweilinkehaende schrieb:


> PS: Nen Kumpel hat sich nen 800€ AMD-PC geholt. Der ruckelt bei Youtube-HD  (2Jahre alt)



Das hat aber eigentlich nichts mit der Hardware zutun, eher mit der Software etc. Ausser er hat nen Rechner von 1990 was aber nicht derfall ist.


----------



## zweilinkehaende (21. Juni 2011)

@Clawhammer: Mag sein, wie gesagt irrational, aber durch solche Erfahrungen und die Tatsache, 
dass bei Billig-OEM-PCs AMD-Chips verbaut werden, 
lässt mich eben langsam (gezwungenermaßen, alternativlos) zu einem Intel-nVidia-Fanboy werden.

@Topic & Drapenot: ich glaube das mit der PhysiX-Karte wurde schon angesprochen in diesem Thread (sinnlos?, 1-2FPS mehr? für 100€ (geschätzter Wert)?),
aber das mit der passiven Karte wäre wirklich interessant!


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (21. Juni 2011)

zweilinkehaende schrieb:


> @Clawhammer: Mag sein, wie gesagt irrational, aber durch solche Erfahrungen und die Tatsache,
> dass bei Billig-OEM-PCs AMD-Chips verbaut werden,
> lässt mich eben langsam (gezwungenermaßen, alternativlos) zu einem Intel-nVidia-Fanboy werden.


 
Ich weiß, dass du selbst sagst, dass deine Abneigung zu AMD irrational ist. Aber trotzdem: WTF? Weil AMD auch Prozzis (weit) unter 100€ anbietet sind AMD's allgemein schlecht? OMG was ne Logik.

BTT: Die Karte 'rundet' halt Nvidias Produktpallette weiter im Low-Mid Segment ab. War bis jetzt bei jeder Generation so und wird auch bei jeder weiteren so sein.Ob die Karte jetzt für den jeweiligen User Vorteile gegenüber der Konkurenz bietet oder nicht sei mal dahingestellt. 

EDIT: Die tatsache, dass DDR3-VRam verbaut wird, aber dafür 1,5GB davon zeigt doch wieder erneut wie man mit solchen Karten auf Bauernfang geht. Ich seh's wieder vor mir :
Blödelmarkt: Jetzt der neue High-End Pc mit 1,5 GB Premium Grafik.


----------



## zweilinkehaende (22. Juni 2011)

@Blizzard_Mamba:
Ich hab einfach ein besseres Gefühl, wenn ich weiß,
dass dieser Chip-hersteller das obere Ende der Leistungspalette und nicht das untere ist. (Singelcore)
Auch so teilweise nebensächliche Dinge, wie das Texturflimmern bei AMD, dass nur einige sehen,
es trägt eben nicht dazu bei mir das Gefühl zu vermitteln, dass ich ein Qualitätsprodukt in Hände halte.
(Der klassisch Fall von Markenverblendung)

Aber der Hauptgrund ist die benannte sclechte Erfahrung.

Achja und die Tatsache, dass AMD noch keine ernstzunehmende Konkurrenz zu 3D Vision geschaffen hat.
(Die Diskussion ob sich 3D lohnt wurde schon abgehalten und für meinen Teil kann ich sagen,
 dass selbst umgerechnete Filme super aussehen(wie das wohl mit einem nativ-3D-Spiel aussehen wird 
Und ein Argument hab ich noch:
  Downsampling
(Für ME1&2, bei 3 hoffentlich nicht mehr nötig/effizient)


----------

